# so what year is it on your layout?



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

my layout is going to be the summer of 83, the last year of the DT&I before everything was converted to Grand Trunk in 84


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

My layout is going to be all over the time space. I thought about drilling down to just one time frame, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. Most of my roster is late model diesels. I do have a growing number of steam though. So there will be Cab forwards and big boys running along side dash 9's and the like.

As far as buildings and industries I couldn't just settle on the cutter cutter stuff that is out there. So it too will be a mash up of old and new mixed in.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

When I get mine done, it will be modern, with steam excursions. There will be a lot of steam excursions though.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

But why get stuck in just one or two years?
My layout consists of four separate tracks/loops. The inner part of the layout is a figure-8 featuring a steamer & tender along with passenger cars and a caboose from the D&RGW era of the 30's & 40's.
That is surrounded by two loops of freight diesels from the 80's/90's. The Conrail freight runs clockwise, while the CN freight runs counter-clockwise.
Then, surrounding the entire layout, there is 33' of track where the late 80's Amtrak California Zephyr runs around with Phase II cars and Superliners thru the Moffat Tunnel and my hometown of Niles, MI.
So, I ask you, why is it necessary to get stuck in such a narrow time frame on your layout?
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

raleets said:


> So, I ask you, why is it necessary to get stuck in such a narrow time frame on your layout?
> Have fun,
> Bob


Because I desperately miss the 80's 

plus, pretty much all of the little DT&I there is out there is from the early 80's


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

We have to pick a year?!


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

When I do finally manage to get my layout plans in order and work on it next spring, my layout will be primarily focused on the early 1940's to late 1970's era (with a couple of more modern machines thrown in for good measure once I can invest in expanding my collection). Own a 4-6-4 AT&SF locomotive along with a Wabash FA-1 (ALCO) and a Southern Pacific GP9 diesel engines.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

My layout is from 1980s, I upgraded new tracks from brass to silver, changed new mountain and some buildings. I am planning to build bigger layout sometime soon like 18x20.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Star date 2217.5, spring.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Fall of 1963. There will be a lot of stuff out of place. Like NS SD60.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

1947-49


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The 50's 60's by default. I stumbled on a bargain used
Bachmann DCC starter set that included an FA and a GP.

And it's got stuck in that...but then...those were the Days...
No Bunker. 

Don


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Early 80's. Lets say 1983. That pretty much covers almost all my diesels. Lots of Mo Pac blue engines and a few Mo Pacs with the UP color scheme. Some green BNs and blue
Conrails. Some bloody nose SPs also. SD 40-2s were supreme and lots of GPs. Keeping
this time frame keeps me from buying SD60s and 70s. Saves me money. Steam excursions are frequent. UP 4003, 4007, 3985, 844, and NW 2200 stay busy. It was a wonderful era.


----------



## AKjeff (Oct 29, 2013)

D&J Railroad said:


> Star date 2217.5, spring.


Got any pics? I'm guessing mag-lev trains?

Mine's going to be '56/'57. End of steam, cool looking high hood diesels and I like the automobiles from that era.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

My layout is sort of a folded dog bone two level thing.One area I think of as 1940s to early 1960.Another area is 1990 to present.Very loosely.
I sometimes run trains that have equipment only from a certain era and sometimes
pay no mind to era.I sometimes run a freight train with all cars of one color,yellow,red,black,etc.Sometimes everything will be the same railroad.
I just try to have fun.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

50's and 60's for me. Still a lot of 1800's buildings around,steam and diesel go together ok and lots of the neatest cars ever built. Some art deco buildings and nice roomy homes that are still in existence. Some horse and buggies as well as 65 Pontiacs and 60 Lincolns and 57 fords. Love that time the most. Pete


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

rogruth said:


> My layout is sort of a folded dog bone two level thing.One area I think of as 1940s to early 1960.Another area is 1990 to present.Very loosely.
> I sometimes run trains that have equipment only from a certain era and sometimes
> pay no mind to era.I sometimes run a freight train with all cars of one color,yellow,red,black,etc.Sometimes everything will be the same railroad.
> I just try to have fun.


:appl: Where is this the like button?


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Late December, 1963














Oh, what a night.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Today it's December 12, 2013. 

Though MuhThugga gets the win on this thread!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

here we roll towards 20's to 30's. mainly steam pennsy, cnj, b&o
atlantics, pacifics, hudsons, camelbacks, mikadoes and 0-4-0 switchers. :smokin: 
with shays and climax on the narrow gauge.

but once in a while i have to let the geep 9s take a few laps:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

If I ever get it built, it will be present day. An excursion-only railroad featuring some rare and exotic diesels, but no steamers (no facilities), set in the high (ish) Rocky Mountains. Much like that other excursion railroad located in southern Colorado, only not that other excursion railroad set in southern Colorado.

In theory, the attraction for the 1:87 passengers will be the aforementioned diesels (think FM Trainmaster, Alco Century series, and a few Baldwins thrown in for good measure) and the only available transport to a pristine outdoor recreation area - hiking, mountain biking, camping, fishing, etc.... Plus the greatest railroad dining service west of the Mississippi! 

At least that's my working justification for running what interests me, in whatever livery I like....


----------



## Crofinger (Nov 22, 2013)

I personally like it all. Pre-war/postwar/modern. I am having problems with my new layout due to this exact issue. I would like to do a mixture. But done with some sort of continuity. I suppose i over think things. I guess what ever makes the eye of the beholder happy right?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Crofinger said:


> I personally like it all. Pre-war/postwar/modern. I am having problems with my new layout due to this exact issue. I would like to do a mixture. But done with some sort of continuity. I suppose i over think things. I guess what ever makes the eye of the beholder happy right?


be kinda neat to have a pre WWII town on one end of layout, and modern today version of the same town on other end of layout.
progress or abandonment???
expansion or ruins? get what i'm going for here?:dunno:


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Crofinger said:


> I personally like it all. Pre-war/postwar/modern. I am having problems with my new layout due to this exact issue. I would like to do a mixture. But done with some sort of continuity. I suppose i over think things. I guess what ever makes the eye of the *BEER*holder happy right?


There fixed that for ya 

Carl


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

My layout era is the 2006-2008 range. Since I will be modeling CP and CN in a fictional part of Alberta, I wanted a year where a better variety of locomotives are available. I also wanted that era for the other potential roads my layout will have, including UP, and BNSF.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

*What year is your layout?*

The years of 1940's and 1950's.


----------



## Crofinger (Nov 22, 2013)

cole226 said:


> be kinda neat to have a pre WWII town on one end of layout, and modern today version of the same town on other end of layout.
> progress or abandonment???
> expansion or ruins? get what i'm going for here?:dunno:


So many possibilities.


----------



## Crofinger (Nov 22, 2013)

Kwikster said:


> There fixed that for ya
> 
> Carl


You just gave me a great idea. I live in St. Paul Minnesota. The twin cities have a rich history along the Mississippi river during prohibition. There are countless caves and tunnels in cliffs along the Mississippi where the mafia used to move and store liquor. Now i have a plan for my top layout. 
Thanks man.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

1850ish to 2013.  USA!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ed that pretty much covers all of railroading history. When will you start this super layout? It ought to take up about a half an acre or so. Ha!  Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I dunno, but when Tony Koester of Model Railroader magazine described one similar to mine as "confusing", I took it as a compliment. The last thing I want a rivet counter to associate with my work is comfortable...:thumbsup::cheeky4:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

norgale said:


> Ed that pretty much covers all of railroading history. When will you start this super layout? It ought to take up about a half an acre or so. Ha! Pete


That is what it means Pete, I mix all kinds of trains together.
I don't think about the Era, I don't care, I buy what I like and run them all together.

Right now I am keeping my eyes opened for one of the John Bull sets in O gauge.
You will see it (if I get one) running along side of diesels. :thumbsup:

That certain time Era for a layout never appealed to me. :smokin:

It is my RR!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Tony Koester would not approve at all. Talk about a rivet counter. Ha! Pete


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Mr.Koester probably doesn't approve of any 3rail O stuff except the so-called 3rail scale with 180" radius curves.In an earlier post I stated that my layout is operated most like BigEds.That is why,IMHO,3railers have more enjoyment from their layouts.It took me 9 years to build my "almost" done layout so I can play with it.I have a friend that is building an HO layout that is now into his 17th year.He can "run" it but not "operate" it the way he wants.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Tonight, myself and a four year old and a ten year old operated my trains. Two loops, a log loader and a milk car. Round and 'round and 'round they go! I'm not interested in time period or scale or "function" I just like playing with my trains. 

My cameras have paid for themselves, but since this never will, I just have fun.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mnp13 said:


> Tonight, myself and a four year old and a ten year old operated my trains. Two loops, a log loader and a milk car. Round and 'round and 'round they go! I'm not interested in time period or scale or "function" I just like playing with my trains.
> 
> My cameras have paid for themselves, but since this never will, I just have fun.


If you charge the kids to play with them it might.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

mnp13 said:


> Tonight, myself and a four year old and a ten year old operated my trains. Two loops, a log loader and a milk car. Round and 'round and 'round they go! I'm not interested in time period or scale or "function" I just like playing with my trains.
> 
> My cameras have paid for themselves, but since this never will, I just have fun.


This is the attitude I would hope to see from every model railroader,having fun.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

It's not my job to run the train,
or even ring the bell.
But let the damned thing jump the track,
and see who catches hell.
Ode to the Conductor by unknown.


----------

